# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Imperial Palace Hotel ( 5 sao) - Khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc

## Meoluoi9x

> *Imperial Palace Hotel (5 sao)
> 
> Địa chỉ : 248-7, Nonhyun-dong, Gangnam-gu, COEX, Xê-un, Hàn Quốc*



Được thiết kế cho cả các chuyến du lịch nghỉ ngơi và công tác, Imperial Palace Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở COEX; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố. Từ đây, khách có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận được nét đẹp sống động của thành phố ở mọi góc cạnh. Mang dáng vẻ gần gũi và gần với Bảo tàng thêu Hàn Quốc, Ga tàu điện ngầm Hak-dong, Bệnh viện Thôi việc Gangnam làm cho khách sạn này có một vẻ đẹp quyến rũ đặc biệt. Với việc mang lại dịch vụ cao cấp cho khách và một loạt những tiện nghi hiện đại, Imperial Palace Hotel đã cam kết sẽ đem đến cho bạn một kì nghỉ thoải mái dễ chịu nhất có thể. Khách của khách sạn có thể tận hưởng tính năng tuyệt vời như nhà hàng, quán bar, dịch vụ Internet, thiết bị phòng họp, tầng cao cấp. Chất lượng khách sạn Imperial Palace Hotel được phản ánh qua mỗi phòng. áo choàng tắm, nước đóng chai miễn phí, bồn tắm, tủ đồ ăn uống nhẹ, vòi hoa sen là một số thiết bị mà bạn có thể sử dụng và hài lòng. Khách sạn được trang bị cơ sở vật chất tuyệt vời, bao gồm tắm hơi, bể bơi trong nhà, spa, phòng thể dục, bể bơi ngoài trời, giúp cho bạn thư giãn sau một ngày khám phá các sự kiện thú vị trong thành phố. Cơ sở vật chất tốt và vị trí hoàn hảo làm cho Imperial Palace Hotel trở thành nơi tuyệt vời để bạn tận hưởng kì nghỉ ở Xê-un.

*CHÍNH SÁCH KHÁCH SẠN*

Giờ nhận phòng: 14:00

Giờ trả phòng: 11:30 

Chính sách hủy:

•	Đối với các đơn phòng nhỏ hơn 5 phòng:
-	Không tính phí hủy nếu khách hàng báo trước 07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 50% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng báo trước 03-07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 100% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng hủy đặt phòng dưới 03 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).

•	Đối với đơn phòng từ 5 phòng trở lên
-	Không tính phí hủy nếu khách hàng báo trước 15 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 50% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng báo trước 07-15 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 100% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng hủy đặt phòng dưới 07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).

*TIỆN NGHI*

Thang máy, Quán Bar, Phòng hút thuốc, Bể bơi, Phòng tập thể thao, Bãi đỗ xe, Cửa hàng lưu niệm, Phòng họp, Internet

*DỊCH VỤ*

Quán café, Nhà hàng, Giặt là

*Một số hình ảnh khách sạn*











> *Imperial Palace Hotel (5 sao)
> 
> Địa chỉ : 248-7, Nonhyun-dong, Gangnam-gu, COEX, Xê-un, Hàn Quốc*



Sưu tầm từ Internet
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

